

Ask HN: How do you find good web development studios to build idea? - teem

Looking for top notch small or large development company to build prototype.
======
redspark
Do you already have a development stack picked? Is there one you either know
or can learn the basics of?

You can get in contact with me on twitter @spinuplabs

